# Fusso Topper?



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi folks, I've recently put a coat of Fusso on my car ready for the wet winter season.

However, I was wondering what the best thing to top it with might be?

I know there's a lot of solvents in Fusso, so can you apply a second layer at a later stage, or would it likely strip the first layer?

Also, I have Gyeon Wetcoat, would this make a good topper over Fusso, being that it's water-based and touchless, plus has good beading like Fusso.

Alternatively I could also good old BSD on there. Or even apply Wetcoat, then used BSD as a drying aid. Whether that would just wipe off the Wetcoat, or allow all three to be layered, I have no idea...?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

MBRuss said:


> Hi folks, I've recently put a coat of Fusso on my car ready for the wet winter season.
> 
> However, I was wondering what the best thing to top it with might be?
> 
> ...


If you want to use Wet Coat or a similar product, I would use that as the drying aid - seems counterproductive to apply that and a drying aid one after another. Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax can be rinsed off after the base application, or you can wipe it in and dry the car with it like a drying aid (it's base application method). I would get that over wet coat, depending on the cost difference (where I live HCW is much cheaper and readily available in stores).


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I already have Wet Coat. Not sure if you can use it as a drying aid, it whether it needs to be jet-washed off?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Go with BSD, cheap and very effective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd stick with Soft 99 as their toppers will no doubt be designed to bond to the wax coat.
Either Fukupica or their newer raid drop.
https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/collections/soft99?page=2


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Just my tuppence-worth on wet coat, I found that it left residue on windows. It wasn't normally noticeable but when polishing windows prior to applying a sealant I noticed there was some spotty residue that took some shifting. The only thing I'd applied that wasn't on a MF cloth was wet coat. This was noticed on 3 cars and all 3 I had used wet coat on; and yes they were properly rinsed off. I don't use it any more and sold my bottle.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I would question whether you need anything. Fusso gives a good shine and will last the best part of winter in the UK (I got 10 months here in Oz before the water behaviour started to wain). I never felt it needed a top up with anything.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I just want to keep the beading as mental as possible. In all honesty, despite barely having driven the car since washing and waxing it, it's already a bit meh. Just took some pics...

Also, it says not to use it on glass, but I decided to give it a go on the roof and rear windscreen anyway, and it seems fine. No streaking or smearing. Any ideas why they say not to use it on glass?

It also says not to use on headlights, so I used Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax on those instead.

Out of interest, what's the most crazy beading thing outside of ceramics?












































Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

MBRuss said:


> Well I just want to keep the beading as mental as possible. In all honesty, despite barely having driven the car since washing and waxing it, it's already a bit meh. Just took some pics...
> 
> Also, it says not to use it on glass, but I decided to give it a go on the roof and rear windscreen anyway, and it seems fine. No streaking or smearing. Any ideas why they say not to use it on glass?
> 
> ...


Yeah I can see what you mean the beads are slightly less pronounced and not perfectly shaped.

If you're not concerned about slickness BSD is a good shout. Very little is as hydrophobic if this is your main objective 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I suspected as much. BSD is amazing, I love it. Though it didn't initially do very well on the Tesla for some reason. Before applying Fusso I decontaminated, clayed and polished the whole car though, so hopefully should do better now.

I just wonder why Fusso looks so meh already?

Only thing I can think is that I polished with Rupes Uno Protect, which has a sealant in it. However, I'd have thought Fusso would either sit on top of that or remove it. Either way I'd expect the beading to be better. It was initially, but dropped off quickly.

Tempted to wash and re-apply Fusso, then maybe top with BSD. Shame though, because I just got the car really smooth with the polishing.

The rest of the Glass is doing well, considering I used Nanolex Urban, but applied it in a real bodge. Didn't have time to slowly work everything with a tiny cotton make-up pad, so just put a load on a microfibre applicator and rubbed it over quickly. Some of it stuck like glue, so needed a spritz of water to buff off. As such I thought it would be a crap job, but it seems to be beading nicely!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Is it the new Fusso blend or the old one?

Definitely use 2 layers of Fusso, then periodically top up with BSD.

Polymer Net Shield is about as hydrophobic as things get. It isn't slick though.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Always topped fusso with bsd, works well 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

roscopervis said:


> Is it the new Fusso blend or the old one?
> 
> Definitely use 2 layers of Fusso, then periodically top up with BSD.
> 
> Polymer Net Shield is about as hydrophobic as things get. It isn't slick though.


What benefits have you seen by using 2 layers of fusso?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I have never tried Fusso Coat but I do have the Soft99 Water Block and the beads are insane and never drop off that quickly although it's not meant to be as durable as Fusso.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, I suspected as much. BSD is amazing, I love it. Though it didn't initially do very well on the Tesla for some reason. Before applying Fusso I decontaminated, clayed and polished the whole car though, so hopefully should do better now.
> 
> I just wonder why Fusso looks so meh already?
> 
> ...


Could be the Uno protect...

What shampoo/snow foam do you use?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

That's a bit irrelevant in this case because I've not washed the car since coating it, and the whole car has been decontaminated, clayed and polished since last washing.

FWIW though, I have a range of both. Last used on my car was BH Auto Foam and BH Car Shampoo (can't remember what they call the shampoo).

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> Is it the new Fusso blend or the old one?
> 
> Definitely use 2 layers of Fusso, then periodically top up with BSD.
> 
> Polymer Net Shield is about as hydrophobic as things get. It isn't slick though.


I have PNS also, so might try that too.

Is it more or less hydrophobic than BSD?

I have the old Fusso blend.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Rob D 88 said:


> I have never tried Fusso Coat but I do have the Soft99 Water Block and the beads are insane and never drop off that quickly although it's not meant to be as durable as Fusso.


I have Water Block as well. Was thinking about putting it over Fusso. Maybe another coat of Fusso followed with Water Block would be good.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

pt1 said:


> What benefits have you seen by using 2 layers of fusso?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


This may be controversial, but I find a second layer applied after the first safe wash really increases durability. It also guarantees the product has been applied evenly.

By adding the second layer after the first wash, the first layer will have fully cured and won't be as affected by any solvents. Also, the product's oils and any glossing agents will have also gone so the second layer will get the best bond to the first layer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

MBRuss said:


> I have PNS also, so might try that too.
> 
> Is it more or less hydrophobic than BSD?
> 
> ...


PNS and BSD are both from the same product line, so PNS should be used as the base sealant and BSD should be used as its maintenance product. PNS is more durable and maintains its very high hydrophobic properties for longer. Both are quite hurt by BH Autofoam at 4% though.

I think using it on UNO has affected the bond.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you reckon a second coat of Fusso would help strengthen the bond?

I'm thinking that might be my best bet.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I don’t know. I think the issue is that the foundation isn’t suitable, in this instance, for Fusso to work with so putting another layer on is adding onto an unsound foundation, if that makes sense.

However, you’ve gone this far, and it’s an interesting fact finding mission now, so after the next wash, add another layer of Fusso and see how it goes. It could be just what it needs, or it may just stay the same. Either way, you’ll have some great info.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd have thought the solvents in Fusso would cut through the foundation, but who knows.

I wonder if applying Fusso via machine would help?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> I'd have thought the solvents in Fusso would cut through the foundation, but who knows.
> 
> I wonder if applying Fusso via machine would help?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It would make no difference and would be an absolute nightmare to get off. It just needs a very thin layer. Like any lsp it needs bare paint to bond to to get the best out of it, what's happened is you've ended up with fusso being the topper.

I'd maybe try doing a ipa wipedown the reapplying the fusso and see what happens. Or going heavier and trying a more chemical decon like a strong snowfoam, glue and tar, fallout then ipa. It might remove some of the sealant that was originally applied.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Why would it be a nightmare to get off? Applying by machine usually results in a very thin, even layer.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Also, does anyone know why they say not to apply on glass? My whole roof is glass and I applied it all over. Looks fine.

Didn't risk it on the headlights though, as I'm fairly sure they're plastic, so Double Speed Wax went on those.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

MBRuss said:


> Also, does anyone know why they say not to apply on glass? My whole roof is glass and I applied it all over. Looks fine.
> 
> Didn't risk it on the headlights though, as I'm fairly sure they're plastic, so Double Speed Wax went on those.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The glass is more the windscreen as it can be smeary when the wipers are used.

If you have a machine, then it won't take very long at all to remove. Any kind of finishing polish will remove it. Do it after a a good tar remover and there will be less to start with.

Light panel wipe and then put a thin coat of Fusso. Then add another coat after the next safe wash.


----------

